# [QUALE?] Migliore VIDEO-PLAYER & CODEC in linux

## superfayan

Dato che nelle scorse discussioni non ho trovato nulla di soddisfacente riguardo Player e soprattutto i codec in linux.

mi chiedevo quali player e annessi codec siano i migliori... nella velocità o qualità e nella completezza (tipi di video dal wmv   :Confused:   ,avi,mpg,rm ecc ecc... )

grazie 

 :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Questo post tratta forse di una discussione vicina a quello che ti interessa.

----------

## luca82

Io mi trovo bene con mplayer e tutti i relativi codec disponibili, basta guardare le USE flags.

Con questo però non voglio dire che sia il migliore, anche perchè sinceramente non ne ho mai provati altri per il semplice fatto che con mplayer faccio tutto.

----------

## superfayan

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Io mi trovo bene con mplayer e tutti i relativi codec disponibili, basta guardare le USE flags.
> 
> Con questo però non voglio dire che sia il migliore, anche perchè sinceramente non ne ho mai provati altri per il semplice fatto che con mplayer faccio tutto.

 

ok grazzie proverò....

----------

## superfayan

emergiato mplayer ma ...

azz vedo i comandi tutti blu !!!   :Confused: 

----------

## luca82

 *Quote:*   

> azz vedo i comandi tutti blu !!! 

 

Potresti spiegarti meglio... In ogni caso un

```
man mplayer
```

non dovrebbe far male.

----------

## lavish

uso mplayer anche io e mi ci trovo benissimo... leggo di tutto. Unica pecca e' che non legge i menu dei dvd.

Consiglio... usa dei tag esistenti... [QUALE?] non mi sembra proprio il piu' adatto... ecco qui la lista dei tag da usare https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190562

Ciao!

----------

## Sasdo

io uso xine, ha l'unico difetto di essere un po' bruttino per il resto rulla parecchio e lo preferisco a mplayer..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io per non sbagliare ho sia mplayer che xine. mplayer di solito lo uso per i film, e xine come plugin per firefox

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> uso mplayer anche io e mi ci trovo benissimo... leggo di tutto. Unica pecca e' che non legge i menu dei dvd.

 

E davvero il suo unico difetto  :Wink: 

Io infatti uso mplayer per tutto (sia audio che video) e poi gxine per i menu dei dvd.

----------

## superfayan

 *luca82 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   azz vedo i comandi tutti blu !!!  
> 
> Potresti spiegarti meglio... In ogni caso un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho letto le man pages .. ma non trovo nessuna soluzione al mio problema...

http://img201.exs.cx/img201/8787/mplayer9pk.jpg

----------

## ivanbenassi978

con vlc mi trovo benissimo sia per divx che per dvd 

ciao ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## luca82

 *superfayan wrote:*   

> ho letto le man pages .. ma non trovo nessuna soluzione al mio problema...
> 
> http://img201.exs.cx/img201/8787/mplayer9pk.jpg

 

Davvero strano, hai provato a ricompilarlo o ad emergere le mplayer-skins, magari è solo un problema della skin di default.

----------

## superfayan

 *luca82 wrote:*   

>  *superfayan wrote:*   ho letto le man pages .. ma non trovo nessuna soluzione al mio problema...
> 
> http://img201.exs.cx/img201/8787/mplayer9pk.jpg 
> 
> Davvero strano, hai provato a ricompilarlo o ad emergere le mplayer-skins, magari è solo un problema della skin di default.

 

ricompilarlo no... cmq quello skin non è quello di default...

----------

## grentis

Ho anche io lo stessissimo problema...

e mi succede con lo stesso skin...inizio a dubitare che sia quello che non funzioni in qualche modo

 :Confused: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

imho mplayer è il migliore sotto molti punti di vista (velocità con cui si aprono le finestre, supporto mgliore per il fb(questo almeno fino a 1 anno fa  :Razz:  ha la gui come plugin e non integrata)... vlc e xine hanno però nella reindicizzazione del flusso video e audio il loro punto di forza... infatti con mplayer è raro riuscire a mandare avanti anche di solo qualche frame un film se il file non è completo, mentre xine e vlc reindicizzano i flussi e dopo 1 tot di tempo ti mandano dove vuoi (scusatemi la poca chiarezza, ma sono stanchissimo... ci scappa un edit l8r:P)

----------

## IlGab

Io Xine, funziona molto bene leggo tutto

----------

## jikko

io uso xine, insuperabile sia con i dvd che con tutti gli altri formati.

mplayer non e' male, ma non ha gli stessi risultati con i dvd.

----------

## celine

io uso gxine che è un'interfaccia grafica per xine molto semplice e ben fatta.

----------

## Onip

io per adesso uso mplayer x i video, xmms per gli audio, xine (con kaffeine come gui) x i dvd e in più ho anche realplayer x certi stream (rtsp://). La cosa (avere tanti doppioni) non mi garba molto x cui vi domando

a) a livello di plug-in x firefox xine come è messo? ci ho messo un po' a installare mplayerplug-in e va che è una meraviglia....

b) mplayer o xine possono leggere gli stream rtsp:// ? io ci ho provato e non funziona, ma non riesco a capire se è il particolare sito che uso io che da problemi (www.mlb.com) o se è un problema di mplayer/xine

Byez

----------

## Delta9

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> vlc e xine hanno però nella reindicizzazione del flusso video e audio il loro punto di forza... infatti con mplayer è raro riuscire a mandare avanti anche di solo qualche frame un film se il file non è completo, mentre xine e vlc reindicizzano i flussi e dopo 1 tot di tempo ti mandano dove vuoi

 

ma scusa... non basta usare l'opzione -idx?

----------

## Truzzone

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CUT....
> 
> b) mplayer o xine possono leggere gli stream rtsp:// ? io ci ho provato e non funziona, ma non riesco a capire se è il particolare sito che uso io che da problemi (www.mlb.com) o se è un problema di mplayer/xine
> ...

 

Lo avevo visto tempo fà il supporto ma devo ancora provarlo, in gentoo aggiungi la USE live   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> b) mplayer o xine possono leggere gli stream rtsp:// ? io ci ho provato e non funziona, ma non riesco a capire se è il particolare sito che uso io che da problemi (www.mlb.com) o se è un problema di mplayer/xine
> 
> 

 

Io l'ho provato e devodire che funziona bene.

----------

## wildancer

bah.... a me succede questo però, che non mmi spiego proprio, lo usavo fino a pochissimo tempo fà!

```

R6/include     -o demux_gif.o demux_gif.c

demux_gif.c:21:21: gif_lib.h: No such file or directory

demux_gif.c: In function `demux_gif_fill_buffer':

demux_gif.c:43: error: `GifFileType' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:43: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

demux_gif.c:43: error: for each function it appears in.)

demux_gif.c:43: error: `gif' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:43: error: parse error before ')' token

demux_gif.c:45: error: `GifRecordType' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:45: error: parse error before "type"

demux_gif.c:48: error: `ColorMapObject' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:48: error: `effective_map' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:51: error: `type' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:51: error: `IMAGE_DESC_RECORD_TYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:52: error: `GIF_ERROR' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:56: error: `TERMINATE_RECORD_TYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:58: error: `SCREEN_DESC_RECORD_TYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:64: error: `EXTENSION_RECORD_TYPE' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c: In function `demux_open_gif':

demux_gif.c:154: error: `GifFileType' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:154: error: `gif' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c: In function `demux_close_gif':

demux_gif.c:211: error: `GifFileType' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:211: error: `gif' undeclared (first use in this function)

demux_gif.c:211: error: parse error before ')' token

demux_gif.c:216: error: `GIF_ERROR' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [demux_gif.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5/work/MPlayer-1.0pre5try2/libmpdemux'

make: *** [libmpdemux/libmpdemux.a] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 444, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build MPlayer!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Contando che

```

 # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowex +X -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi +cdparanoia -debug -directfb +divx4linux -doc -dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmx2 +mpeg -mythtv -nas -network +nls -nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc -samba -sdl +sse +svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Wave2184

lo fa anche a me...volevo ricompilare mplayer per aggiungere la flag xvid e mi d à lo stesso errore..

 (o almeno mi sembra sia lo stesso...)  :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Mad: 

----------

## fabius

Io uso sia xine che mplayer: per non avere mille frontend ho scoperto di recente che sia kaffeine che kmplayer supportano entrambi (ho scelto kmplayer). Quindi scelgo uno dei due backend, dipende dalla sorgente  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

@gutter & @truzzone

potreste provare, se avete voglia, naturalmente, ad andare qui e provare a guardare il filmato(con mplayer o xine)? Basta schiacciare su uno dei numeretti...

io ho provato più volte con mplayer e kaffeine. kaffeine mi da un errore, ma mplayer non dice niente, sta lì fermo e non capisco se se lo sta scaricando (sono 20 minuti che è lì) o se è bloccato da qualche errore in quanto non riesco a lanciarlo da console...

Grazie

----------

## Truzzone

@Onip: a me con firefox quando clicko su un numero non carica niente, mentre con ie la prima volta apre un link rtsp con il titolo della finestra errore di sintassi js   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

credo perchè in firefox devi impostare la stringa

```
network.protocol-handler.app.rtsp
```

 in about:config e poi mettere come valore il player che vuoi usare

----------

## GhePeU

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io per non sbagliare ho sia mplayer che xine. mplayer di solito lo uso per i film, e xine come plugin per firefox

 

mplayer per uso generico, totem (xine-lib) per dvd e l'integrazione con nautilus

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Xine e' piu' avanzato(=legge i menu) coi DVD.

Mplayer "legge" dalle schede tv o da quelle satellitari-digi.terrestre,

e permette pure di registrare. (benche ancora nessun frontend aiuti molto

con mencoder...)

----------

## lavish

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> (benche ancora nessun frontend aiuti molto
> 
> con mencoder...)

 

mplayer e' fatto per essere command-line

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   (benche ancora nessun frontend aiuti molto
> 
> con mencoder...) 
> 
> mplayer e' fatto per essere command-line

 

veramente il package di mplayer contiene in se gmplayer.... e di 

frontends per mplayer ce ne sono un paio (kmplayer in primis...

da pure una mano con mencoder ma ancora necessita di parametri

"in linea" per i codecs)

----------

## GhePeU

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> 
> 
> veramente il package di mplayer contiene in se gmplayer.... 

 

che è praticamente abbandonato...

----------

## lavish

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> veramente il package di mplayer contiene in se gmplayer.... e di 
> 
> frontends per mplayer ce ne sono un paio (kmplayer in primis...
> 
> da pure una mano con mencoder ma ancora necessita di parametri
> ...

 

Infatti come diceva GhePeU gmplayer e' praticamente abbandonato e kmplayer non e' un progetto di mplayer, ma di KDE.

----------

## Wave2184

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> bah.... a me succede questo però, che non mmi spiego proprio, lo usavo fino a pochissimo tempo fà!
> 
> ```
> 
> R6/include     -o demux_gif.o demux_gif.c
> ...

 

se non hai ancora risolto...io ho ricopilato giflib e poi ricompilato mplayer e tutto è andato a buon fine....

ciao ....

----------

## wildancer

Idem, grazie comunque   :Wink: 

----------

## ballero

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qui e provare a guardare il filmato(con mplayer o xine)? Basta schiacciare su uno dei numeretti...
> 
> io ho provato più volte con mplayer e kaffeine. kaffeine mi da un errore, ma mplayer non dice niente, sta lì fermo e non capisco se se lo sta scaricando (sono 20 minuti che è lì) o se è bloccato da qualche errore in quanto non riesco a lanciarlo da console...
> ...

 

Li apri col realplayer.

bye

----------

## Onip

quello lo sapevo già. la mia domanda era se si potevano usare alternativamente anche mpklayer o kaffeine (xine-lib), xkè a me non funzionano, xò magari ho sbagliato impostazioni. Anche perchè ho compilato sia mplayer sia win32-codecs con le flag adatte per realplayer (live, quicktime, real)

Cmq grazie per la risposta

----------

